# Bed Length For 5th Wheels



## Southpaw

This post is in regards to what lenght is needed to pull a 5th wheel? I'm considering upgrading to a 250 or 2500. In my research looking at the 250, I read where a 145' length bed would not pull a 5th wheel...is that correct? Oh, btw...my inquiry into the Fords were SuperCrew only; I didn't rearch any other cab.

Anyone have a 250 SuperCrew pulling a 5th wheel? What do I need to know?


----------



## proffsionl

Southpaw said:


> This post is in regards to what lenght is needed to pull a 5th wheel? I'm considering upgrading to a 250 or 2500. In my research looking at the 250, I read where a 145' length bed would not pull a 5th wheel...is that correct? Oh, btw...my inquiry into the Fords were SuperCrew only; I didn't rearch any other cab.
> 
> Anyone have a 250 SuperCrew pulling a 5th wheel? What do I need to know?


You will need a minimum 6' bed length. In that size bed, you will likely need to use either a slider hitch or a Sidewinder pin box extender (I just bought a new fiver today and will be using the Sidewinder...I have a short bed truck). If you try to use a standard hitch in a shortbed, you will likely have the front of the trailer impact the truck cab in a tight turn.

There's a lot of good info on this topic on this board...just search around and you will find a lot of good info. Good luck!


----------



## Southpaw

Which cost more: the hitch installation for a shorter bed....or a truck with a 6' bed? The GF pointed out the cost of a short bed hitch was over $3k.


----------



## Lmbevard

The easiest and cheapest way to go is with an 8' bed. You can get a hitch installed for ~$700. You can use a 6 1/2' bed but you will need to install a slider hitch for easiest usage adding about $300 to the cost. One advantage to a short bed is that it decreases the length of the truck wo the 5er on it making it easier to drive and park.


----------



## battalionchief3

Normally a Long bed is prefered for a 5er. This is the other option. Many different makes and models to choose from but this will answer your queation.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKlbH4QfukY...feature=related

Their is a lot of videos of this subject.


----------



## Southpaw

battalionchief3 said:


> Normally a Long bed is prefered for a 5er. This is the other option. Many different makes and models to choose from but this will answer your queation.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKlbH4QfukY...feature=related
> 
> Their is a lot of videos of this subject.


battalionchief3....i realize the world is small; I'm two minutes from gale bailey!!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Lmbevard said:


> The easiest and cheapest way to go is with an 8' bed. You can get a hitch installed for ~$700. You can use a 6 1/2' bed but you will need to install a slider hitch for easiest usage adding about $300 to the cost. *One advantage to a short bed is that it decreases the length of the truck wo the 5er on it making it easier to drive and park*.


For me the only thing that mattered was being able to park in the garage....only the short bed would fit.


----------



## OBcanOB

We have the 350 short box with the Sidewinder.... never a problem.... 90 degree turns... a plus for the Sidewinder is the pin weight is always over the axle where the auto sliders push the pin weight back from the axle which changes the weight on the front tires. Regardless... you should have some kind of slider for the tight turns.

http://www.fifthairborne.com/sidewinder_details.html


----------



## Carey

proffsionl said:


> This post is in regards to what lenght is needed to pull a 5th wheel? I'm considering upgrading to a 250 or 2500. In my research looking at the 250, I read where a 145' length bed would not pull a 5th wheel...is that correct? Oh, btw...my inquiry into the Fords were SuperCrew only; I didn't rearch any other cab.
> 
> Anyone have a 250 SuperCrew pulling a 5th wheel? What do I need to know?


You will need a minimum 6' bed length. In that size bed, you will likely need to use either a slider hitch or a Sidewinder pin box extender (I just bought a new fiver today and will be using the Sidewinder...I have a short bed truck). If you try to use a standard hitch in a shortbed, you will likely have the front of the trailer impact the truck cab in a tight turn.

There's a lot of good info on this topic on this board...just search around and you will find a lot of good info. Good luck!
[/quote]

Congrats! So I see you got a 399, so does that mean its 39.9 long?

Carey


----------



## proffsionl

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Congrats! So I see you got a 399, so does that mean its 39.9 long?
> 
> Carey


No, Open Range takes a different tack...they state interior square footage of the unit, not length. So, the unit is really 38' 9" long but has 399 sq. feet of interor living space.


----------



## Nathan

Just like the others said. If you get the short bed, you'll need a slider hitch. The SD short bed is 6.75'. Plenty long for a fith wheel with the slider. The 8' bed with crew cab is LONG.









edited: BTW, you'll notice that my bed is a short one (6.75'). I slide it back when I get into a campground as it helps the handling of the trailer (plus then I don't have to think about that clearance too after considering all of the trees, overhead limbs, posts, etc....)


----------



## CTDOutback06

We tow an OB fifth wheel with a 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Short Bed and we have had no problems at all, we have a Draw-Tite slider hitch, we paid $1300 for it installed from our dealer, probably could have gotten it cheaper but it was a matter of convenience. I used the slider one time since we got it and that was our first trip with the 5er because that's the way the dealership showed us to back it up, from then on I have never used it.


----------



## tdvffjohn

8 ft bed, literally impossible to hit cab with trailer, 6 ft bed, need to remember you can hit cab if you forget. That said, there is no reason to think you will ever make that mistake and plenty of people use the slider hitch. Habits make or break you sometimes.


----------



## Joonbee

I had an F250 short bed and now a 2500 shortbed. Without a slider you have the same turning radius as a bumper tow, but you can hit the cab, just like you would hit the bumper. MORE damage obviously. I have the Husky manual slider. I have had to use it one time in a tight campground.

So a longbed crew cab that you have to try park in a shopping center lot all the time or a shortbed that you may have to move the manual; sliude every once in a while.

my .02

Jim


----------



## Nathan

Joonbee said:


> I had an F250 short bed and now a 2500 shortbed. Without a slider you have the same turning radius as a bumper tow, but you can hit the cab, just like you would hit the bumper. MORE damage obviously. I have the Husky manual slider. I have had to use it one time in a tight campground.
> 
> So a longbed crew cab that you have to try park in a shopping center lot all the time or a shortbed that you may have to move the manual; sliude every once in a while.
> 
> my .02
> 
> Jim


That comment on turning is true, just don't forget that with at least some setup's with a 5er you can hit the cab while driving forward and turning. For example, with my Dad's Dodge and his Sundance, it is very possible (trust me







).
For bumper pulls you usually just have to worry about jacknifing while backing up.


----------



## Southpaw

Thanks everyone for the advice. Knowledge is power!!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Something else to consider, I believe that the shortbed on the Dodge 2500/3500 MegaCab is somewhat shorter than the shortbed on the Ford 250 CC. If/When we get a 5'er, we will be looking at slider hitch options in addition to 5'er's that have front caps that increase the turning radius. Cab impact is something I want to avoid at all co$t$.

-CC


----------

